# New motorhome makes a racket of noise when driving



## Ianely1 (Apr 11, 2016)

We just picked up our new Bessacarr 496 over the weekend and took our fist ever motorhome trip ... It was very difficult to concentrate whilst driving due to the racket caused by numerous items rattling and clattering around.

After trial and error we have just about made it bearable to drive except for the side door into the van which continues to make a racket for some reason.

Can anybody who has had similar problems advise or provide tips on how to overcome the din whilst driving ?

Many thanks

Ianely


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 11, 2016)

Is the noise caused by the contents of drawers and cupboards rattling? If so, consider using the non- slip mesh from pound shops to pack the items tightly.
Those free sachets of sauce are ideal rattle stoppers . Pick some up at every opportunity.

If its something structural on the van... Take it back and get the dealer to investigate.

Good luck.


----------



## saxonborg (Apr 11, 2016)

Ianely1 said:


> We just picked up our new Bessacarr 496 over the weekend and took our fist ever motorhome trip ... It was very difficult to concentrate whilst driving due to the racket caused by numerous items rattling and clattering around.
> 
> After trial and error we have just about made it bearable to drive except for the side door into the van which continues to make a racket for some reason.
> 
> ...


Buy a few packs of cheap car wash sponges and pack them where there is a chance of items coming in contact with each other , particularly the pan draw etc.


----------



## Penny13 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yep mine has always rattled from new, part of the charm ...


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Apr 11, 2016)

We find the oven and grill is the noisiest,try bubble wrap around the grill pan and the pots and pans.We also use some thin foam between the plates and dishes which helps.If that fails then try turning the radio up.


----------



## maingate (Apr 11, 2016)

If it came out of a Dealers premises then I would bet next months Pension that they have inflated the tyres to 80 psi all round. This is a common thing with Dealers, they inflate to the figure shown on the sidewall of the tyre.

Give us the specific model of van, including tyre details (size, make etc) you have and someone may be able to give you the correct pressures (or near enough).


----------



## Obanboy666 (Apr 11, 2016)

Being new to motorhoming when I bought my new Swift 2 1/2 years ago I was the same as you.
I did as others suggest and lined all the drawers and shelves with anti slip matting. For pans, glasses and various other items I bought 50mm thick pieces of foam from Dunelm Mill stuff used in seating etc and cut to fit the drawers and shelves. I then used pans, glasses etc as a pattern and cut holes for same. This works a treat and stops any noise caused by things moving about and clashing together.


----------



## Caz (Apr 11, 2016)

I've found van conversions don't rattle as much as coachbuilts - but that may be because there's less storage space so I pack the cupboards tighter.


----------



## pugman (Apr 11, 2016)

a van conversion is more rigid as the structure is complete as the factory intended. and the tyre pressures are on the edge of the drivers door, NO ONE has any excuse for setting the tyres at the wrong pressure.


----------



## maingate (Apr 11, 2016)

pugman said:


> a van conversion is more rigid as the structure is complete as the factory intended. and the tyre pressures are on the edge of the drivers door, NO ONE has any excuse for setting the tyres at the wrong pressure.



I'm afraid the tyre pressures on the door pillar are usually incorrect. At least they were always wrong on every coachbuilt I have owned. The only way to get the correct pressure is to weigh the van to get the axle weights, then use the appropriate pressure. As the OP is new to motorhomes, I asked for van details so another owner with the same vehicle could assist him.

Again, each van I have had left the Dealer with 80 psi per tyre. You should hear the racket from a Tag axle van with 80 in all 4 rear tyres. Apart from anything else, it is downright dangerous, especially if a small van has 80 psi per tyre.


----------



## TJBi (Apr 11, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> Is the noise caused by the contents of drawers and cupboards rattling? If so, consider using the non- slip mesh from pound shops to pack the items tightly.
> Those free sachets of sauce are ideal rattle stoppers . Pick some up at every opportunity.
> 
> If its something structural on the van... Take it back and get the dealer to investigate.
> ...



Yes, when we first bought a motorhome, friends who had had one for some years recommended the non-slip mesh.  If the cab blinds are rattling, an expert recently recommended strategic insertion of wine bottle corks.  We haven't yet had a chance to check whether this is effective, but acquiring the necessary corks is proving extremely pleasant.  :cheers::cheers::cheers:

Tom


----------



## wildman (Apr 11, 2016)

I find the easiest way to stop the noise is to take my hearing aid out.


----------



## Thebroons (Apr 11, 2016)

We had similar with our Bessacarr e695 and the habitation door. A hard slam usually made it less noisy but we had the dealer adjust the door catches and all was well.


----------



## eddyt (Apr 11, 2016)

get the wheels balanced.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 11, 2016)

wildman said:


> I find the easiest way to stop the noise is to take my hearing aid out.



Missed that could i borrow it please.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 11, 2016)

Yep my tyres say 80 psi well there down to 60 psi and runs like a smooth car,the only thing that makes a squealing sound is the wife,yap yap yap slow down yap yap yap.


----------



## Captain Biggles (Apr 12, 2016)

*Ummmmmm....strange that*

We found that our MH rattled annoyingly.........that was......until we crossed the channel and........surprise, surpise, it stopped almost like magic, until we arrived back in Dover once more  :mad1:

Most of the rattling we found was caused by the disgusting state of the roads in this country of ours.  

However there seems to be plenty of money available for speed cameras, but very little to fill pot holes and cracks on our road surfaces......

Just something you may want to consider the next time you vote.


      Captain Biggles      lane:


----------



## PatJ (Apr 12, 2016)

*Racket*



Ianely1 said:


> We just picked up our new Bessacarr 496 over the weekend and took our fist ever motorhome trip ... It was very difficult to concentrate whilst driving due to the racket caused by numerous items rattling and clattering around.
> 
> After trial and error we have just about made it bearable to drive except for the side door into the van which continues to make a racket for some reason.
> 
> ...



We have always caravanned up till Dec 2015 and you don't realise how noisy it is. I found the worst things are the grill pan and tray and oven shelves. I wrap them in tea towels and a couple of bar mats, they come in use later. You're always going to get rattles, shake your house and it would be the same. They say if the blinds rattle then close them, that's a sure way of losing tension on the rewind, I would never do that. Apart from the suggestions try turning the radio up. You do get used to it a bit.

Cheers

PatJ


----------



## clf86ha (Apr 12, 2016)

for the rattling oven shelves, i found the silicon shelf protectors (made to stop you burning yourself on the front edge of the shelf) are great cut down to fit the sides of the shelf, can be permanently left in place and no rattles


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Apr 12, 2016)

Captain Biggles said:


> We found that our MH rattled annoyingly.........that was......until we crossed the channel and........surprise, surpise, it stopped almost like magic, until we arrived back in Dover once more  :mad1:
> 
> Most of the rattling we found was caused by the disgusting state of the roads in this country of ours.
> 
> ...



Try Belgian roads then


----------



## TJBi (Apr 12, 2016)

PatJ said:


> <snip> They say if the blinds rattle then close them, that's a sure way of losing tension on the rewind, I would never do that. <snip>.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PatJ



It's only the cab blinds that ever rattled in my motorhome - driving along with them closed could get interesting; is it OK to do it if you've got GPS and radar?

Tom


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Apr 12, 2016)

Socks pulled over bottles, glasses etc


----------



## pugman (Apr 16, 2016)

maingate said:


> I'm afraid the tyre pressures on the door pillar are usually incorrect. At least they were always wrong on every coachbuilt I have owned. The only way to get the correct pressure is to weigh the van to get the axle weights, then use the appropriate pressure. As the OP is new to motorhomes, I asked for van details so another owner with the same vehicle could assist him.
> 
> Again, each van I have had left the Dealer with 80 psi per tyre. You should hear the racket from a Tag axle van with 80 in all 4 rear tyres. Apart from anything else, it is downright dangerous, especially if a small van has 80 psi per tyre.



if your coach build is supplied with the wrong tyre pressure information on the door, i would suggest that it does NOT comply with construction and use regulations! coach builders need to up their game. as for me, i have a converted panel van, so the information is correct, as it is on any panel van conversion.


----------



## maingate (Apr 16, 2016)

pugman said:


> if your coach build is supplied with the wrong tyre pressure information on the door, i would suggest that it does NOT comply with construction and use regulations! coach builders need to up their game. as for me, i have a converted panel van, so the information is correct, as it is on any panel van conversion.



I take note of your suggestion re construction and use and will forward it to the Manufacturers for them to start implementing it.


----------



## kito (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi if the rattle is coming from the door area there is a good chance it is coming from the magnetic strips on the fly screen door as the frame is made of alloy they just slip in so are loose if you just run tape over the magnets and on to the frame and the other side the door its self it rattles in the frame it sits in same tape top & bottom to hold it in the frame. In my van the loudest comes from the hob it comes from the top plate and I cant the back of it.


----------



## David Morison (Apr 23, 2016)

*Rattle free*

Cutlery in a clip and seal box with foam scouring pads on top of the utensils, non-slip mats not just on the shelves but between plates/bowls, socks over cups/glasses/bottles, felt pads designed for chair/table legs on cupboard doors/Smev hob and sink covers and any other rattling surface. The cardboard wine bottle carriers provided free in supermarkets are a good rattle free container for your essential supplies as well as the material wine bottle carriers. Or noisiest item is the 240v flat bed toaster which has to be wrapped in a thick towel but the item which causes the most grief is our two year old Dalmatian who whines insistently when she can't see out of a window, so is equipped with an Adaptil collar and allowed on the rear seat/bed - suitably protected of course!

David


----------



## Peterc10 (Apr 23, 2016)

OK, this is my first post (other than introduction) so please be gentle with me.

Read with interest the debate on tyre pressures.  I agree that the pressure depends upon the load, and so do the tyre manufacturers.  When I got my new motorhome I did the same as I did with my previous one.  I loaded it up with everything I would normally take along with water, fuel etc and then weighed it with both of us in to get each actual axle load.  Armed with that info and the size and type of tyre I phoned the tyre manufacturers's (Continental) technical department and they told me the correct tyre pressures for front and back axles.  With the correct pressures in the ride quality on both motorhomes improved immensely.  

In fact they actually publish a load chart for each size if tyre.  Unfortunately I can't work out a way of attaching it to this post at the moment!


----------



## Tonylouth (Sep 17, 2017)

*496 rattles*



Ianely1 said:


> We just picked up our new Bessacarr 496 over the weekend and took our fist ever motorhome trip ... It was very difficult to concentrate whilst driving due to the racket caused by numerous items rattling and clattering around.
> 
> After trial and error we have just about made it bearable to drive except for the side door into the van which continues to make a racket for some reason.
> 
> ...


Just upgraded our Autotrail Apache to a swift Esprite 496. We've always packed our van to avoid as many rattles as possible , foam sheeting, paper towels between plates, grill pan wrapped in pillow cases etc, the Autotrail was rattle free, love the 496 but the rattles and creaked in the 496 are just awful. Main area is the electric rising bed. Most of the wiring connections are hard plastic floating against the woodwork, tie clips and felt pads sorted that, the press studs that hold the screens behind the bed rattle like hell, remove them and put a small ball of tissue in the press stud, the top studs are fitted to a plastic strip that vibrates against the woodwork, felt pads sorted that. We've put felt pads on every door cupboard locker door etc. We love this van but clearly not as well made as the Autotrail. Re the bed there is wiring that runs from the passenger side to the drivers side, it also has plastic connections which rattle against the wooden slats, tie wraps and a few felt pads sorted that. Know it sounds like we're paranoid about sounds but these were not minor noises they were so bad we were thinking of changing the motorhome after only one months ownership, preserving as we love the layout and the electric bed did it for me. Tony L.


----------



## ScamperVan (Sep 17, 2017)

Track down what's rattling and pack more carefully - tea towels, anti slip matting, don't pack extra stuff - there'll always be something you need anyway that will fit in the gap. 
Accept it isn't a car - turn the music up, turn your "rattle-ears" off and enjoy the journey.


----------



## exwindsurfer (Sep 17, 2017)

clf86ha said:


> for the rattling oven shelves, i found the silicon shelf protectors (made to stop you burning yourself on the front edge of the shelf) are great cut down to fit the sides of the shelf, can be permanently left in place and no rattles



We have just done the same thing .


----------



## witzend (Sep 18, 2017)

Just ignore it all part of the fun


----------



## MarkJ (Sep 21, 2017)

wildman said:


> I find the easiest way to stop the noise is to take my hearing aid out.



Sorry, only just come across this post.

Me too. Works a treat. Also drowns the noise of the radio and, ahem, anyone talking to you more than you might wish.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Sep 22, 2017)

I usually wrap anything that might rattle in dish towels with the exception of my plates, they have clean microfiber cloths layered in between, the cloths do not get used for anything other than this to keep them clean and as I only carry a couple of enamel bowls and plates I don't need many.

My frying pan is usually kept in a carrier bag which hangs on a hook, it occasionally makes a noise if I hit a biggish bump, but everything else is kinda held secure with bungees and suchlike.

Having said all that, I do have a mystery rattly bump where something is moving a little as I move off or on the odd occasion where I brake  more than the usual gentle drift to a halt, but I'll track that down next week as I am planning a clear out of unnecessary stuff in the van.


----------

